# Retaining Data after Referenced Cell has been Deleted



## Cweis (Dec 20, 2022)

Good Morning,

I am working on a project for work, I have searched the threads and wasn't able to find my exact issue, so that is why I created a new thread, if have overlooked it and there is a thread for it i apologize.

Basically I am trying to make a data storage sheet (lets say sheet2) that stores data from a different sheet (lets say sheet1), however sheet1 is used daily and the values get erased all the time because it is a QA sheet, so I am curious, is it possible to write a formula that keeps a value of a referenced cell after you delete said referenced cell.

If I put data in Sheet1 Cell B1
I have Cell C1 on sheet2 call the information from sheet1 Cell B1
Now I delete the information in Sheet1 Cell B1, but want it to stay in Sheet2 Cell C1

Is that even possible?

Thank you in advance for any assistance you can provide.


----------



## Jeffrey Mahoney (Dec 20, 2022)

I think what you're asking for is a conundrum. Often when I'm tired, I imagine a scenario where a formula could just turn into a value after I'm done with it.

You will need to backup your data often enough to keep the resolution of history you need.  OR create a way for your end users to delete the data by running a macro that copies the value before removing.

Jeff


----------



## Cweis (Dec 20, 2022)

Jeffrey Mahoney said:


> I think what you're asking for is a conundrum. Often when I'm tired, I imagine a scenario where a formula could just turn into a value after I'm done with it.
> 
> You will need to backup your data often enough to keep the resolution of history you need.  OR create a way for your end users to delete the data by running a macro that copies the value before removing.
> 
> Jeff


yeah, I was thinking the same thing, I just didn't want to write the macro if i didn't have to. But, I agree i think macros are the only way to go for it. 

Thank you for an answer.


----------

